# Police and sleep problems: Are you a 40%er?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police and sleep problems: Are you a 40%er?*

In law enforcement, you strive to be a 5%er, a symbol of excellence and commitment. But you may also be a 40%er. And that ain't so good. After surveying 5,296 LEOs in North America, a Harvard Medical School group reports that nearly 40% (38.8%) of active-duty officers are suffering from sleep abnormalities. These include apnea, insomnia, shift work disorder, restless legs syndrome, and narcolepsy with temporary paralysis.

Yet sleep disorders in cops often go undiagnosed and largely untreated, according to one of the researchers, Dr. Shantha Rajaratnam. For example, "almost half the individuals diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea [a dangerous condition in which impaired breathing can lead to a heart attack or stroke] do not regularly take treatment," he says. 
The federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention point out that "police officers work some of the most demanding schedules known, which increases their risk of sleep disorders. The public expects officers to perform flawlessly, but unrecognized-and untreated-sleep problems lead to severe disruption of sleep, which significantly reduces an individual's ability to think clearly and perform well." Besides increasing your risks from accidents, injury, and poor judgment calls, sleep loss and disturbance also make you more vulnerable to depression, obesity, cardiovascular and gastrointestinal disease, and diabetes.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/health-fitness/articles/1355998/


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can guarantee you it's more then 40%...just thinking about my PD, guys that work all shifts sleep all messed up. Hell - today is one of those days for me. 

Isn't there a 40% rule that includes how many people stay in LE after a year?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I am real close to go to the Doc. and getting medicated. I hear that Lunesta is supposed to be good.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Recently discussed this issue with a physician assistant friend. He suggested "Ambien" but cautioned that most HMO's only pay for a 14 day supply. Suggestion: contact your primary care, if necessary, get a script, and with medical approval, cut the pills in half for a trial basis thereby extending the script for 28 days. Just my thoughts. Good luck


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I work mids and have no problems with sleep. inch:


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sgt K said:


> Recently discussed this issue with a physician assistant friend. He suggested "Ambien" but cautioned that most HMO's only pay for a 14 day supply. Suggestion: contact your primary care, if necessary, get a script, and with medical approval, cut the pills in half for a trial basis thereby extending the script for 28 days. Just my thoughts. Good luck


Thanks, yeah I heard they are super expensive pills.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I thought Ambien made you do crazy shit when you're asleep....like get fat...


----------

